# Wann wurde die Telerute erfunden?



## Bilch (14. November 2021)

Ich habe auch eine Frage und zwar kann vlt. jemand was zur Geschichte der Telerute schreiben?

Ich muss an dieser Stelle ein Bisschen das Wort Tele(skop)rute unter die Lupe nehmen. Das Wort kommt von Teleskop (altgr. tele - fern, skopein - beobachten), also ein Instrument zum beobachten von weit entfernten Objekten. Und weil diese Instrumente so gebaut waren, dass man sie (um entfernte Objekte zu fokussieren) aus- und wieder zusammenziehen konnte, haben heute Begriffe teleskopieren, teleskopierbar usw. nichts mit Teleskopen zu tun (im Gegensatz zum z.B. mikroskopieren, dass noch immer beobachten durch ein Mikroskop bedeutet).


----------



## Floma (14. November 2021)

Teleskoprute – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				



Achtung, wahrscheinlich falsch:
"Die Teleskoprute wurde von Charles Ritz erfunden."
Das steht da zumindest, stimmen muss es aber nicht. Ein Patent gab es schon bevor Ritz überhaupt geboren wurde.








						Everett Horton Goes Fishing for a Fortune - New England Historical Society
					

Everett Horton was a Bristol, Conn., crinoline hoop-maker who liked to go fishing, even on Sunday. He had a problem, though. The Puritanical village condemned the practice. Fishing poles aren’t easy to hide, so Horton invented a pole of telescoping steel tubes. On March 8, 1887, he received a...




					www.newenglandhistoricalsociety.com
				



Ich denke, das ist ein Fall von lost-in-translation. Der Ritz hat nämlich was anderes erfunden.


----------



## Peter117 (14. November 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Dort wurde übrigens auch schon eine Inline-Teleskop-Rute beschrieben...
> Anhang anzeigen 369498


Eine Telerute wurde bereits 1882 beim Bischoff erwähnt - sie muss also noch älter sein...


----------



## Minimax (14. November 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Frage und zwar kann vlt. jemand was zur Geschichte der Telerute schreiben?
> 
> Ich muss an dieser Stelle ein Bisschen das Wort Tele(skop)rute unter die Lupe nehmen. Das Wort kommt von Teleskop (altgr. tele - fern, skopein - beobachten), also ein Instrument zum beobachten von weit entfernten Objekten. Und weil diese Instrumente so gebaut waren, dass man sie (um entfernte Objekte zu fokussieren) aus- und wieder zusammenziehen konnte, haben heute Begriffe teleskopieren, teleskopierbar usw. nichts mit Teleskopen zu tun (im Gegensatz zum z.B. mikroskopieren, dass noch immer beobachten durch ein Mikroskop bedeutet).


In "Treatise on fishing with an Angle" ("_Treatyse of fysshynge wyth an Angle") _wird der Bau einer zweiteiligen Haselnussrute beschrieben, deren Oberteil teleskopierbar ist und im Handteil versenkbar ist.
Interessant ist die Begründung für die komplizierte Bauweise:
"Thus you will have a rod so secret that you may go walking with it and no one will know its purpose."
Also auch hier bereits der Hinweis auf Diskretion, wie bei der von Floma verlinkten Horton-Rute. Hat vielleicht auch bei der Treatise-Rute was mit Sonntag und Religion zu tun. 

Das 'Treatise' wird (vmtl. zu Unrecht) der Äbtissin Juliana Berner zugeschrieben. Sicher ist das es 1496 veröffentlicht wurde, und mglwse. bereits um 1450 verfasst wurde. Das heisst mindestens 150 Jahre vor Izaak Waltons Compleat Angler. Es handelt sich damit um das älteste Angelbuch der (westlichen?) Welt.
Die Telerute ist also etwas mehr als 500 Jahre alt.
Hg
Minimax

Eine Transkription in modernem Englisch gibt's hier, einfach runterscrollen bis die Passagen mit der Bauanleitung kommen:








						The Treatise of FISHING WITH AN ANGLE
					

"I offer here a true rendition, into modern English, of Dame Juliana Berners' famous Treatise. She wrote in the London English of her day, where punctuation




					vault.si.com


----------



## thanatos (15. November 2021)

Ja die Geschichte habe ich auch gelesen , ein unwahrscheinlich aufwendiges Verfahren .
Das Unterteil wurde ausgebrannt , die ganze Rute geräuchert - ist schon lange her das ich das gelesen
habe .Damals war ich in Versuchung das nach zu bauen - aber hätte ich damit auch geangelt -
ich glaube die Sorge sie könnte Schaden nehmen hätte mich davon abgehalten .
Anderseits habe ich auch nicht soviel Zeit wie eine Äbtissin , für die galt ja nur 
ora et labora - nix mit Geld verdienen und Kinder machen .


----------



## Minimax (15. November 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Eine Telerute wurde bereits 1882 beim Bischoff erwähnt - sie muss also noch älter sein...


Das ist ne Verwechslung in dem Verlinkten Post. Deine Scans von der Bristol Rute stammen aus dem 1898er Buch von Stork (Ein wahrer Schatz, mit dem herrlichen Jugendstil EInband), und nicht aus Bischoff. Dann passt das ja wieder mit der Datierung der Horton Rute (1880er). Die Typentafel vom Stork zeigt tatsächlich genau so eine Rute von Horton, die waren offenbar die meistverkauften Ruten ihrer Zeit (Photos gibts im Internet in Hülle und Fülle, die werden heute so um 200 Dollari gehandelt) Stork nennt sie Bristol-Ruten, das passt ebenfalls, denn das war offenbar die Stadt in Neuengland wo der Firmensitz von Horton stand.

Aber irgendwann endete das ja mit den Stahlteles, und auch die Mittelalterliche Haselnusstele hat ja keine bekannten Nachfolger.
Wann ging es denn wohl los mit der Tele-Traditionslinie, die noch heute Bestand hat? Bestimmt erst mit dem Aufkommen von Hohlglasruten. Da fällt
mir als frühe Reihe nur die DAM Airways der Siebziger ein. Ich wette, die Ahnen der modernen Teles müssen so in den 60ern aufgekommen sein,
und ich würde sagen, bestimmt bei den Amis, Shakespeare oder so in der Richtung?


----------



## eiszeit (15. November 2021)

Hier ne Bristol Stahl- Teleskoprute.


















Sogar mit Schnurinnenführung.


----------



## Thomas. (15. November 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hier ne Bristol Stahl- Teleskoprute.
> Anhang anzeigen 389903
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389904
> ...


wie Geil ist das den


----------



## eiszeit (15. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann endete das ja mit den Stahlteles, und auch die Mittelalterliche Haselnusstele hat ja keine bekannten Nachfolger.
> Wann ging es denn wohl los mit der Tele-Traditionslinie, die noch heute Bestand hat? Bestimmt erst mit dem Aufkommen von Hohlglasruten. Da fällt
> mir als frühe Reihe nur die DAM Airways der Siebziger ein. Ich wette, die Ahnen der modernen Teles müssen so in den 60ern aufgekommen sein,
> und ich würde sagen, bestimmt bei den Amis, Shakespeare oder so in der Richtung?



Hier ne DAM Teleskop V, Nr. 356, 1964, Glasrute


----------



## Bilch (15. November 2021)

Danke, liebe Boardies, wieder super Infos. Dass im 19. Jahrhundert etwas in der Richtung erfunden Wurde, war mir irgendwie logisch, dass man schon im 15. Jahrhundert auf die Idee gekommen ist, habe ich mir aber nicht gedacht.


----------



## Minimax (15. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Anderseits habe ich auch nicht soviel Zeit wie eine Äbtissin , für die galt ja nur ora et labora



Ja, eben, labora, Klostervorsteher*innen im Spätmittelalter hatten nen ziemlich vollen Terminkalender. Immerhin waren sie Manager von mittleren und großen
Unternehmen, mit landwirtschaftlichen Betrieben, Werkstätten, angegliederten Bildungseinrichtungen und Bibliotheken, dazu Hospitälern etc. Nonnenkloster hatten auch gleichzeitig die Funktion als Internate bzw. Verwahranstalten für überzählige Töchter des Adels, die statt zu beten, bestimmt schon im Mittelalter den ganzen Tag angeödet und augenrollend auf ihren Handys (damals noch aus Holz) rumdaddelten. Muss ein stressiger Job gewesen sein, und da ist das ganze Kirchen- und Politikgedöns noch garnicht nicht mit drin.
Kein Wunder, das die gute Äbtissin sich eine als Wanderstab getarnte Geheimtelerute gebaut hat:

"Nun liebe Schwestern, ich muss mich nun auf die beschwerliche und einsame Wanderung machen, um die aussenliegenden Weingüter am Forellenfluss zu inspizieren. Hach, wie ich Euch beneide, das ihr Euch hier im Gebete kasteien dürft. Gibt es noch Fragen bevor ich aufbreche? Ja, Schwester Adelgunde?"

"Mutter Oberin, was sind dies für seltsam bunte Fliegelein an eurer Haube?"

"Schweigt, Adelgunde. Müsst ihr nicht noch nen Folianten kopieren oder so? Ich muss jetzt aber wirklich los..."


----------



## Jason (15. November 2021)

Minimax 
Sehr schön geschrieben, ich finde das beeindruckend was du immer hier hereinzauberst. Da brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern, das man dir eine Signatur verpassen will. Aber wie Tobsen schon geschrieben hat, bist du sehr bodenständig und du selber kannst drauf verzichten. Verdient hättest du es allemal. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. November 2021)

Zur Teleskopausfuehrung, im FF-Sonderheft "Geschichte des Angeln" von Thomas Kalweit ist ein Bericht über den genialen deutschen Erfinder Alexander Behm zu lesen, der z. B. auch das Echolot erfunden hat. Auf einer  gedruckten Seite seines Erfindertagebuches sind auch Skizzen eines Telekopierbaren Gaffs, Datum 1911, die sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit einer modernen Telerute hat. 
(SCH..... Copyright, vor allem als Mod.)


----------



## Minimax (15. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> (SCH..... Copyright, vor allem als Mod.)


Nun, Du könntest ein Foto deines Lieblingswirbels oder -blinkers auf einer _zufällig gewählten Unterlage_ einstellen.. Das merken die Mods nie...


----------

